# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  What's a good affordible Estrogen Blocker to use with Test-Cyp injections and DHEA?

## forrest_and_trees

Hello all, 

I'm looking for some recommendations on a good and affordable Estrogen Blocker to go along with my 200ml Test-Cyp weekly injections and the DHEA 25mg daily. If you're interested in the details of my story, scroll down.

Thanks!

F+T

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
========THE FULL STORY============

I'm a 42 year old male who was diagnosed with Low T about 9 months ago. At that time, my Total T level was 275 so I began a daily regimen of Androgel along with a monthly 200mg injection of Testosterone Cypionate . After 3 months, this brought my Total Testosterone level up to 745; however I still felt nowhere near normal. So I bumped my injections up to 200mg every 2 weeks. After 8 months, my total T level was approx 857 but still not feeling normal. 

Unfortunatly, I have no insurance, so to save money, I began to self inject about 2 months ago. At the time, my doctor prescribed me a 10mL vial, at $100 a vial, which I suspect should last me 3-4 months. I've since stopped the daily gel and now Im on a regimen of 200mL weekly injections. 

3 months ago, I also began taking 0.75mg of Synthroid daily; overtime that has come up to 1.25mg a day. [My doctor may increase that further over time if need be.]

My doctor also has me on Hydrochlorothialzide, 25mg twice a day to address some edema issues I'd had for some time. 

Recently, at my request, my doctor gave me the green light to add DHEA and Estrogen blockers to my regimen.

Teusday of this week I picked up some DHEA- [25mg from Wallgreen's] So far I'm taking one tab a day. How long does it usually take before you will notice the effects of taking DHEA? I am having a harder time finding the Estrogen Blockers. It seems my only choice is to get it on line, however there are way too many to choose from. 

Can someone please make a recommendation as to which is best Estrogen Blocker for my situation? 

Is this something I can take daily like the rest of my meds and sups or should I take a break once in a while? If so, when and for how long?... What about DHEA? Should I take a break from that too at some point? If so, when and for how long?

Are there any other supplements I should be adding to my regiment? Keep in mind, I'm not a body builder and I'm trying to come up with something I can live with the rest of my life as I suspect I will have to maintain the injections from now on.

----------


## durak

wow... can;t read all that. as for the cheap anti-e, look at ar-r .com liquidex.

----------


## pittbulldad

if you are getting Test from you doc.. ask him.. thats the easiest way to go..

----------


## durak

> if you are getting Test from you doc.. ask him.. thats the easiest way to go..


If you can get it, by far the best way to go.

----------


## subnet

hey F+T - just have a second here, but are you sure you want to take DHEA, because if I recall correctly, it will most-likely raise your Estrogen levels, so it seems counter-intuitive if you want to lower your Estrogen (E2/Estradiol) and then take this...

To reduce E2/Estradiol/Estrogen levels, I purchased liquidex from ar-r (banner at the top right) recently before I had an arimidex prescription and it's good stuff (do a search here - many people have used it). 

Or as pbd/durak said, ask your Dr!

----------


## forrest_and_trees

It may raise Estrogen levels as a potential side effect however, that is what the Estrogen blocker is for. Otherwise, to the best of my knowledge and recommendation of my doctor, it compliments the Test-Cyp injections.

----------

